# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  أ.د. سعد الخثلان الفقيه الأصغر سنا في هيئة كبار العلماء

## أبو مالك المديني

أ.د. سعد الخثلان الفقيه الأصغر سنا في هيئة كبار العلماء*
**
فضل الله ممتاز

 هو الفقيه المعاصر فضيلة الشيخ الأستاذ الدكتور سعد بن تركي بن محمد الخثلان، وأسرة آل خثلان أسرة كريمة تنتسب إلى قبيلة سبيع في المملكة العربية السعودية، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وأستاذ الفقه بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ورئيس تحرير مجلة الجمعية الفقهية السعودية.


نشأته وطلبه للعلم:
1. اجتاز جميع المراحل الدراسية بتقدير ممتاز، وكان الأول على زملائه، وحفظ القرآن وهو صغير، والتحق بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، وتفوق بها وكان الأول على الدفعة فاختير معيدًا في قسم الفقه بالكلية.
2. حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس بتقدير ممتاز ثم عين معيدا في قسم الفقه في كلية الشريعة.
3. حصل على شهادة الماجستير ( بتقدير ممتاز) وكان عنوان الرسالة: (أحكام اللباس المتعلقة بالصلاة والحج).
4. حصل على شهادة الدكتوراه بتقدير ممتاز (مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى) وكان عنوان الرسالة: (أحكام الأوراق التجارية في الفقه الإسلامي).وكان قد تتلمذ على عدد من العلماء من أبرزهم: سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ، والشيخ عبدالله بن حسن بن قعود رحمهما الله .


أعماله العلمية والأكاديمية:
1)     يعمل الآن  أستاذا في قسم الفقه في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية.، ويتولى التدريس في قسم الدراسات العليا في الكلية.
2)      عضو في  مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية.
3)     مستشار- غير متفرغ- في وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد.
4)     نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية الفقهية السعودية.
5)     رئيس تحرير مجلة الجمعية الفقهية السعودية.
6)     عضو في الهيئة العالمية للاقتصاد والتمويل .
7)     إمام وخطيب لجامع الأميرة سارة بنت سعد آل سعود بمدينة الرياض.


مؤلفاته:
صدر له عدة مؤلفات:
1.    كتاب: (أحكام اللباس المتعلقة بالصلاة والحج).
2.     كتاب: (أحكام الأوراق التجارية في الفقه الإسلامي) .
3.    كتاب (فقه المعاملات المالية المعاصرة).
4.    كتاب (الوجيز في عقود الاستيثاق والارتفاق ).
5.    كتاب ( أعمال القلوب ).
6.    كتاب ( تسهيل حساب الفرائض ) (صدر حديثا).
7.    رسالة بعنوان: (الإسبال في اللباس وأحكامه).
8.    رسالة بعنوان (اشتمال الصماء والسدل في الصلاة).
9.    له مشاركات متنوعة في وسائل الإعلام المتنوعة من الإذاعات والقنوات الفضائية ، وفي بعض الصحف والمجلات.
10.له مشاركات في المحاضرات والدروس والدورات والمؤتمرات العلمية، والمجامع الفقهية ، والندوات المتخصصة .


فتاوى مختارة :


تلحين الصوت في دعاء القنوت
أرى كثيرا من أئمة المساجد يلحنون دعاء القنوت على صفة تلاوة القرآن فهل هذا مشروع ؟
الجواب: الترتيل والتغني مشروع في تلاوة القرآن ، أما الدعاء -سواء في دعاء القنوت  أم غيره -  فالمشروع أن يؤتى به بتضرع وخضوع من غير تغن ولا ترتيل ، ولهذا فإن المضطر عندما يدعو لا يتغنى في دعائه ،ثم إن الدعاء مقام سؤال وطلب حاجة ولا يناسبه التغني والتلحين ، ولذا لو أتاك فقير يسألك حاجة وهو يتغنى بسؤاله ويلحنه لربما اعتبرت ذلك سوء أدب منه ، والمسلمون بفطرتهم في غير الصلاة يفرقون بين تلاوة القرآن فيتغنون بها وبين الدعاء فلا يتغنون به ولا يلحوننه فينبغي أن يكون التفريق كذلك في الصلاة ،قال الكمال بن الهمام رحمه الله ( لا أرى أن تحرير النغم في الدعاء كما يفعله القراء في هذا الزمان يصدر ممن يفهم معنى الدعاء والسؤال ، وما ذاك إلا نوع لعب فإنه لو قدر في الشاهد سائل حاجة من ملك أدى سؤاله وطلبه بتحرير النغم فيه من الخفض والرفع والتطريب والترجيع كالتغني نسب البتة إلى قصد السخرية واللعب إذ مقام طلب الحاجة التضرع لا التغني) ( فيض القدير1/228)  وفي فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء (6/79) (..على الداعي ألا يشبه الدعاء بالقرآن فيلتزم قواعد التجويد والتغني بالقرآن فإن ذلك لا يعرف من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من هدي أصحابه رضي الله عنهم) وقال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله : ( إن التلحين والتطريب والتغني والتقعر والتمطيط في أداء الدعاء منكر عظيم ينافي الضراعة والابتهال والعبودية ، وداعية  للرياء والإعجاب وتكثير جمع المعجبين به ، وقد أنكر أهل العلم من يفعل ذلك في القديم والحديث.. (رسالة دعاء القنوت ص 5).


لبس الساعة
أيهما أفضل لبس الساعة في  اليد اليمنى أم اليسرى ؟
الجواب: الذي يظهر أن الساعة كالخاتم فقد يلبس للتزين وقد يلبس للانتفاع به في أمور أخرى ، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه تختم في اليد اليمنى وفي اليد اليسرى، وقد اختلف العلماء في التوفيق بينها ، وأحسن ما قيل في ذلك ما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر حيث قال : (ويظهر لي أن ذلك يختلف باختلاف القصد، فإن كان اللبس للتزين به فاليمين أفضل، وإن كان للتختم به فاليسار أولى لأنه كالمودع فيها، ويحصل تناوله منها باليمين وكذا وضعه فيها ( فتح الباري 10/327) ، وعلى هذا فإن كان الغرض من لبس الساعة مجرد معرفة الوقت فالأفضل أن تكون في اليد اليسرى ، وإن كان المقصود التزين بلبسها- كما عند كثير من النساء- فالأفضل أن تكون في اليد اليمنى . والله أعلم


زكاة الأرض التي ينوي بعها في المستقبل
لدي أرض لم أعرضها للبيع الان ، لكن أنوي بيعها في المستقبل عند ارتفاع سعرها فهل فيها زكاة ؟
الجواب: هذه الأرض فيها زكاة في قول جماهير أهل العلم ؛ وذلك لأنها تمثل عروض  تجارة فتشملها النصوص الموجبة للزكاة في عروض التجارة ،وكونك  لا تريد بيعها الآن وإنما تتربص بها غلاء الأسعار لا يخرجها من كونها عروض تجارة يتعلق بها حق الفقراء والمساكين وسائر أصناف الزكاة ، وهي في الحقيقة أشبه بالنقد المدخر في رصيد الإنسان لكن هذا النقد ( في صورة أرض).


حكم الجمع لأجل البرد
 ما حكم الجمع لأجل شدة البرد ؟
الجواب: لا يشرع الجمع لمجرد شدة البرد ، فإن شدة البرد قد كانت موجودة زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تقع على خط عرض 244 ، وربما يكون البرد الذي كان يأتي زمن النبوة أشد في كثير من الأحيان من البرد الذي يأتي حاليا على الأقل في الجزيرة العربية، وكان كثير من الناس زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يملك الواحد منهم سوى ثوب واحد ، وقد جاء في صحيح البخاري عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال :- أينا كان له ثوبان على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ،ومع ذلك لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جمع لأجل شدة البرد ولو مرة واحدة ! ، ثم إن شدة البرد يمكن  التغلب عليها بالتدفئة والملابس الشتوية المناسبة  ونحو ذلك...، والعجب أن بعض الناس لا يجعل شدة البرد عائقا له عن مزاولة أعماله الدنيوية فإذا أتت الصلاة جعل شدة البرد عائقا عن أداء الصلاة في وقتها وبدأ يبحث عن الرخصة في الجمع!، ويستثنى من ذلك ما إذا كان البرد مصحوبا بأمر آخر يلحق الناس معه حرج شديد مثل العواصف الشديدة أو الأمطار الغزيرة ونحو ذلك فيمكن في هذه الحال أن يقال بجواز الجمع .. والله أعلم
*

http://fiqh.islammessage.com/NewsDetails.aspx?id=6580

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أظن أنه تم استبعاد الدكتور الخثلان من التشكيل الأخير لهيئة كبار العلماء.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أظن أنه تم استبعاد الدكتور الخثلان من التشكيل الأخير لهيئة كبار العلماء.


صحيح

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نعم ، لكن المقال يتكلم عنه يوم أن كان في هيئة كبار العلماء كان أصغرهم سنا ، لذا وضعت الرابط ففيه التاريخ ، والمقصود ترجمته وما فيها من فوائد تهم طالب العلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t157882/
وفيه :
وبالتالي تكون قائمة هيئة كبار العلماء الجديدة لم تشمل كلا من الدكتور سعد الخثلان، الأستاذ في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، والدكتور قيس المبارك، والدكتور علي الحكمي.

----------

